# A deserved plug for golfshoesdirect.co.uk



## Oddsocks (Jul 16, 2010)

6 weeks ago i purchased a set of footjoy FJ sports from www.golfshoesdirect.co.uk who were 25% cheaper than anywhere i could find online.  Because i needed them urgently as my current shoes had split, i ordered through their ebay store and then phoned them to say how desperate i was for the shoes.  Mark there packaged them pretty much while i was on the phone (at 3pm in the afternoon) and on the following day at 11am the UPS man delivered my spanking new footjoys

*at this point they earned major brownie points with me*

6 weeks down the line and sunday i find my new shoes have split after only 6/7 rounds of playing. I spoke again to mark there and he advised me to send them back with a covering letter.  On wednesday i phone mark again to check he has received them and today, 11am again my nice new replacement FJ sports have been delivered to me.

I know alot of people have their favourite places to shop, but i thought the guys at GSD deserved a plug on this.  I was torn between the adidas tours and the ones i purchased, i phoned and they were happy to give experienced advice, with good stocks for same day dispatch. the way they have handled my claim for new ones means without doubt i would not buy shoes now from any other retailer, and to add that they do a nice range in golf clothing, hats, gloves and balls means i would consider these my first stop before looking any where else for my requirements.

Thanks alot GolfshoesDirect, great customer service.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2010)

Golfshoesdirect is run by the pro at Willingdon Golf Club near Eastbourne, just up the road from me.
I've had a few dealing with them in the past and have found them to be fantastic.
I would have no hesitation in recommending them as an honest supplier of goods.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 16, 2010)

A Smiffy recommendation! Poor bloke will be out of business by the end of the month!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently bought a pair of Adidas Tour 360 4.0 from them. Great price and excellent service. Will definitely use them again.........but not for a while I hope!!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 16, 2010)

I just need these last two fj gloves to finish their next 4 rounds then it's off to these guys for new tm gloves


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently bought a pair of Adidas Tour 360 4.0 from them. Great price and excellent service. Will definitely use them again.........but not for a while I hope!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was them or footjoy sports, I knew I should have gone with them for the extra tenner


----------

